# Quinoa Salads



## PrincessFiona60 (Jan 3, 2011)

*Toasted Quinoa Salad*
3/4 cup uncooked quinoa 
1 cup diced carrots 
1/2 cup chopped red bell pepper 
1/4 cup minced parsley or cilantro 
2 sliced green onions 
juice of 1 lemon and 1 lime (or 1 - 2 tablespoons of each) 
1-1/2 tablespoons tamari soy sauce 
2 cloves minced or pressed garlic 
1 teaspoon chili sauce (Tabasco) (or use a pinch of cayenne, a few red pepper flakes, etc.)
Rinse quinoa and drain. Put in a pot and dry toast until a few grains begin to pop. Add 1-1/2 cups of water, bring to a boil, cover and simmer for about 15 minutes, or until the water is absorbed. Remove from heat and let stand for 10 minutes. Fluff with a fork and let cool.
Mix carrot, red pepper, parsley and green onion in large bowl. Add cold quinoa and toss to combine, Whisk together lemon and lime juices, tamari, garlic and chili sauce. Pour over salad and combine well. Chill until serving time. 
This recipe can be fun. Try throwing in a few fresh raw peas, some fresh raw corn, fresh sliced raw green beans, etc.


*Walnut Rosemary Quinoa
*1 tablespoon sesame oil 
1 small onion 
1-1/2 cups quinoa, rinsed in boiling water and drained 
1 small red bell pepper, diced 
3 cups water 
1 tablespoon Tamari soy sauce (or to taste) 
1 teaspoon fresh rosemary or 1/2 teaspoon dried 
1 cup fresh or frozen peas, thawed if frozen 
1/2 cup walnuts, chopped
Preheat oven to 350. Heat oil in a medium saucepan; add onion and quinoa. Sauté over medium heat, stirring constantly for about 3 minutes. Add red bell pepper and sauté an additional 2 minutes. Add water, soy sauce, rosemary and peas (if using fresh peas).
Bring to a boil and cover; simmer 15 minutes or until water is absorbed. Meanwhile, roast walnuts in 350 oven for 5 to 10 minutes. When quinoa is cooked, turn off heat and mix in walnuts and frozen peas (if using frozen peas). Let sit an additional 10 minutes and serve.


----------



## Zhizara (Jan 3, 2011)

Sounds good, PF!  I really have to get some.  I had it once just served by itself, toasted first, then cooked.  It was wonderful.  

Thanks for the inspiration.


----------

